# coffee_forums: For Sale by member: Rancilio Silvia v3 £260 http://t.co/P2kMHunS)



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: For Sale by member: Rancilio Silvia v3 £260 http://t.co/P2kMHunS)

More...

Follow Coffee Forums UK on Twitter @coffee_forums


----------



## Agus (Jun 19, 2013)

Was it bought from new? May I know how long long have you had it?

Do you ship out of UK?


----------



## Agus (Jun 19, 2013)

Was it bought from new? May I know how long long have you had it?

Do you ship out of UK?


----------

